# Possible abandoned eggs



## *pigeon*lover*

We have had a pigeon make a nest in the tree in our front garden, recently i noticed there were 2 eggs in it, and there has always been a pigeon on the nest. But for the last 2 days there has been no pigeon at all, the eggs are still there. Is this normal for pigeons to do? Or do you think have they been abandoned?


----------



## John_D

Are these wood pigeons? It isn't normal for a nest to be abandoned willingly when both eggs have been laid. I would expect the mother bird to be on the nest at night, and the two taking turn in the day. 

They could possibly have been frightened off by some predator. No signs of any bird getting caught by something? Feathers lying around, for instance?

John


----------



## *pigeon*lover*

Thanks for the reply.
yes they are wood pigeons, I havent looked out at night, but the nest is tucked away in the tree so prob wont be able to see it at night, but i'll have a check anyway.

Nope no sign that anything has hurt them, i live in a small culdesac, which is usually quiet, we have children playing out side, but not near the tree where they are.

I really hope they havent been abandoned. If they have, what will happen to the eggs?


----------



## John_D

Well, if the eggs have been abandoned for a while, not much you can do really. They need the heat and a certain amount of humidity from the parent, and be turned regularly, to thrive.

Trying to take over the job would be very difficult - not impossible, I guess, but really needs an incubator.

John


----------



## *pigeon*lover*

Would it be worth calling someone from a local anaimal rescue to take and look after them?


----------



## John_D

It depends how long it's been since the eggs have not had a bird sitting on them. If they are not incubated for a while they will chill, despite the Spring weather, though I confess I don't know exactly how long they can just sit uncovered and still be viable. If the birds left them after only 3 - 4 days, then nothing would have developed.

You could call a rescue place, but I have my doubts whether they'd want to intervene - bit different if there were abandoned babies. But you never know.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

(wouldn't bother with RSPCA - they won't want to know)

Otherwise you could take them in and provide heat - heat lamp, heat pad, whatever. Never tried it myself, however.

John

PS If the eggs had been there quite a while - like between 2 and 3 weeks - before the woodies left, it could be that they realized they weren't going to hatch


----------



## Pawbla

Well, I read in another thread that these pigeons get easily scared. Maybe they don't like people coming over to see the nest? Do you watch it from a "safe" distance or do you get next to the nest?


----------



## *pigeon*lover*

Thanks very much - I will give Tiggywinkles a call as they are pretty close to where i live.
But as you say i think they might not of developed as the pigeons hadnt been there long at all. Prob started building thier nest no more than 2 weeks ago.


----------



## *pigeon*lover*

Pawbla said:


> Well, I read in another thread that these pigeons get easily scared. Maybe they don't like people coming over to see the nest?


The nest is quite hidden away, can only been seen through the bedroom window. So i think i am the only person who knew it was there. And i havent distured them.


----------



## Guest

sometimes its just better to let nature takes its course and not intervene .. but thats just my opinion


----------



## *pigeon*lover*

well i phoned up tiggy winkles earlier today and they told me that as the parents have been gone so long, there's pretty much no chance of them coming back, so she said if i am able to get the eggs out then bring them to the centre, where they will incubate them. I managed to get the eggs out and took them there, so now just fingers crossed that they will be okey. If not then at least i know ive tried.
I'll give them all call in a week or so and see if they can tell me how they got on.


----------



## rackerman

Fingers crossed here for you..........good luck...


----------



## *pigeon*lover*

i phoned tiggy winkles up and they told me the eggs are still being incubated, and told me to call back in a few weeks. 
Buuut may have a prob as it seems the possible parents, well a pair of pigeons, have come back and are now sitting back on the nest. There are no eggs as of yet. 
Do you think these are possible the parents of the eggs that got abandoned, or do u think it's another pair...do they re-use nests?
I just dont want the same thing to happen again.


----------



## spirit wings

*pigeon*lover* said:


> i phoned tiggy winkles up and they told me the eggs are still being incubated, and told me to call back in a few weeks.
> Buuut may have a prob as it seems the possible parents, well a pair of pigeons, have come back and are now sitting back on the nest. There are no eggs as of yet.
> Do you think these are possible the parents of the eggs that got abandoned, or do u think it's another pair...do they re-use nests?
> I just dont want the same thing to happen again.


I would guess it is the same pair, and they are going to lay another set of eggs. usually they need no assistance, perhaps they will do better this time around, they may be young birds on their first year of nesting.


----------



## *pigeon*lover*

Just phoned them up and they said that the eggs hatched!


----------

